# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box Motorola Pack V1.3 - *** Motorola New/old Security Frp Special

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Motorola Module V1.3 (27th April 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box Motorola Module V1.3 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon Motorola Module V1.3 Highlights* 
  Code:  *Added 
Motorola Enable Adb Option 
- Now No Need any Special Trick to Enable Adb
- All Android Versions Supported (New and Old Security)
- Remove Frp One click after Enabling Adb
- Follow Guide in Sw Misc Tab 
Motorola Flashing
- Md5 Checksum 
- Check and Compare Directly All Files in Flash Package
- Imporved Flashing
- Improved Script Generator*  
--------------------------------------------------------------- 
Motorola Module Features  
Motorola Qualcomm Devices
Read Device Info 
Normal Mode
Ap Fastboot Mode
Diag Mode 
Simlocks
Direct Unlock Most Moto Qcom Devices
Direct Unlock Most Moto Sprint Devices without root
Reset Security  
Imei Repair 2 Methods
Moto Method 
Generic Qcom Method 
Write Meid (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
Write Esn (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
Write Spc (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
Reset Spc (Moto Method or Qcom Method)
Meid to Esn Converter 
Read Qcn
Write Qcn 
Read Efs
Restore Efs
Reset Efs 
Moto Mtk Android Devices 
Imei Repair
Direct Unlock   
Misc Tab 
Frp Reset 
3 MEthods (Need usb Debug - NoRoot Needed) 
Enable Diag (Need Root) 
Factory Reset 
Normal Mode
Fastmode Mode 
Reset Screen locks 
Normal Mode / Custom Recovery Mode 
One Click Reboot tool 
Bootloader Tool 
Get Unlock Data
Relock
Unlock 
Factory Flasher 
Ability to Direct  Flash Factory Firmwares
Zip or Firmware xml Files
Ability to Select Partitions  
Ability to Generate Flashing Script* Worlds first
Firmware zip or xml to bat 
Manual Flasher with Erase and boot options
Sideload and Recovery mode flasher     
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Run App as Admin if you face any License Error    *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_   _

----------


## mohamed73

_Moto G4 plus XT1643 Android 7.0 FRP Lock Removed Done By Falcon Box    Code: Enable ADB       Code: Removing FRP   _

----------


## mohamed73

_Moto E XT1022 ADB Enable And FRP Removed Done With Falcon Box   Code: Enable ADB       Code: Removing FRP   _

----------

